# Other health news 22nd January 2010



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2010)

Who's to blame for morbid obesity?
As thousands clamour for surgery for this risky condition there's little examination of its origins: instead, we'd rather blame the victims. The morbidly obese are not treated fairly - access to weight loss operations is inconsistent and unethical, says the Royal College of Surgeons. Whether you get a gastric band or a bypass operation depends on a "postcode lottery", with some NHS trusts sticking to the guidelines given by Nice while other trusts are "raising the bar", meaning that morbidly obese people (with a body-mass index of more than 40) have to get even more grossly fat before they can have an operation.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/jan/21/morbid-obesity-gastric-bands-nhs-costs 

Obesity drug taken off market over heart attack link
One of the most popular anti-obesity drugs is being withdrawn over fears it causes heart attacks and strokes, the medicines regulator has said. Appetite surpressant sibutramine, marketed as Reductil, should no longer be prescribed by doctors and pharmacists should no longer dispense the drug, the European Medicines Agency said. Patients taking sibutramine should see their doctor to discuss an alternative, however it is safe to stop taking the drug in the meantime if they wish.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-taken-off-market-over-heart-attack-link.html 

Widespread antibiotic use in 1960s sparked MRSA

Early use of antibiotics in the 1960s may have given birth to one of the most common strains of MRSA, a study has found. A new genetic method of tracking infection suggests that the superbug emerged five decades ago in Europe, just as antibiotics were being widely introduced for the first time. Scientists used DNA-mapping technology to compare the genetic relatedness of bugs isolated from individual patients.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ead-antibiotic-use-in-1960s-sparked-MRSA.html

Obese patients 'encouraged to put on weight to qualify for surgery'

Obese patients are being "effectively encouraged" to pile on the pounds to qualify for weight-loss operations on the NHS, the Royal College of Surgeons warns today. The college claims lives are being put at risk as some health trusts require patients to reach higher body mass index (BMI) levels than others before they receive surgical treatments.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/jan/21/obesity-weight-loss-surgery

TV and computer games blamed for return of rickets

Up until 50 years ago bow legs were a common sight in poor areas. The many hours children spend indoors playing computer games or watching television may be to blame for a resurgence of rickets. Scientists say that rickets is becoming "disturbingly common" among British children. The disease is caused by chronic vitamin D deficiencies, which can be triggered by long periods out of natural sunlight and a poor diet.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/child_health/article6997656.ece

Overweight? Then you'll have to buy two seats

Airlines to penalise obese passengers as bulging waistlines boost fuel consumption. With the world's airlines collectively losing around ?10m a day, they are looking closely at the bottom line - of their passengers. In the battle to squeeze maximum earnings from its seats, Air France-KLM will have an explicit policy aimed at obese flyers. From 1 February, Air France and its Dutch subsidiary, KLM, will insist that "passengers with a high body mass" book a second seat at 75 per cent of the original fare.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/child_health/article6997656.ece


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Who's to blame for morbid obesity?
> As thousands clamour for surgery for this risky condition there's little examination of its origins: instead, we'd rather blame the victims. The morbidly obese are not treated fairly - access to weight loss operations is inconsistent and unethical, says the Royal College of Surgeons. Whether you get a gastric band or a bypass operation depends on a "postcode lottery", with some NHS trusts sticking to the guidelines given by Nice while other trusts are "raising the bar", meaning that morbidly obese people (with a body-mass index of more than 40) have to get even more grossly fat before they can have an operation.


 

I know exactly the three people who's to blame for my Morbid Obesity...............

*ME, MYSELF and I !*​


----------

